# Steve Martin



## Old Hipster (Dec 14, 2013)

Enjoy! Steve Martin is so funny and talented! Anybody else remember this show, all I know is this music video spoof is unforgettable.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes he is brilliant, I agree and a very talented musician.

the fiddle player is crazy good.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 14, 2013)

He's also a very talented magician. I love that guy!


----------



## drifter (Dec 14, 2013)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2013)

I liked the comedy Trains, Planes and Automobiles with John Candy, lol.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 15, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I liked the comedy Trains, Planes and Automobiles with John Candy, lol.


That's one of my favorite movies. They were both so great in that film.

"You're going the wrong way!!!" "How would he know where we are going?!?"






Steve Martin's rant over his rental car. (if the F word bothers you, DON"T watch this LOL)

[video=youtube_share;DsrXZ_Mdehw]http://youtu.be/DsrXZ_Mdehw[/video]


----------



## That Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

He is a wild and crazy guy.  A true treasure.


----------

